# Our Backyard Makeover



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

For almost 28 years, our backyard (actually it is a side yard) hasn't hardly been used. We had a simple deck at one time but it deteriorated and we tore it down.

So...onward and upward.

First task - rebuild part of our privacy fence. That was fairly easy and the new fence is much better built than the old one. The gate was built using half lap joints, Titebond Waterproof glue and screws. Nice and sturdy. I repainted the old hinges and installed them on the new gate.

Hope you like the results.
Mike


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well done, Mike...as I would have expected of you ....:cheers:

My kids are still enjoying the breakfast room table you
built for them several years ago....


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Next - New patio. I designed the layout using Sketchup and the contractor executed it perfectly. It is stamped concrete stained with two colors to resemble flagstone pattern with Terra cotta color. In spite of construction delays due to the Tax Day storms in the Houston area, it really turned out nice.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Next - New 10x12 Gazebo. Not a permanent structure but I did fabricate and install several wooden brackets so I could clamp the legs to the brackets. So far that has worked great. Soon I hope to drill and bolt the legs to the brackets. Note: the gazebo has a four foot awning extension that makes the shade area 10 x 16 when it is opened up.

More pics to come.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Next - New playhouse for the grand kids. We purchased it at our local Sam's. We built a floor using treated 2x4's and composite deck boards. Someone asked why I didn't build it. Well sir, sometimes you have to pick your battles, and this was not one of them! 

Note: Not only does my sweetie help build and install cabinets, she builds playhouses too! 

Just in time for Mother's Day get together.

Our nephew had some cable spools so we took three of them. I found some boards in my mom's garage that had been salvaged from their church remodel, so I used them to make a 32 inch dia table top for two of the spools. After a little light sanding, I coated them with Thompson's water seal. And I am glad I did because of all the rain we have had.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Almost through.
We built a folding bench/table. I drilled a hole in the table top and stuck an umbrella in it. It can be a bench or a picnic table.

Then last week, we built a two seater bench. I modified the original plans to widen the seats to 22 inches and built a custom console with cup holders. For our purpose, we don't need a cooler in the console. It is pretty nice. I made the top boards to mimic the seat back on the patio bench next to it. Well, it is kinda close. This bench is heavy. All treated lumber and I used 1 1/4 x 6 deck boards for the seats.

Last of all, we bought one of the crawfish/shrimp eating tables from Academy along with an umbrella. That worked out nice except the center cover plate didn't have a hole in it. Just a minute. I will be right back. VOILA! Now it has a hole for the umbrella! 

That's all for now. Let the good times roll!

Hope you liked the tour.
Mike


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice! Will enjoy for years to come!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

looks great


----------



## JD (May 22, 2004)

Very nice job. You'll enjoy it I'm sure


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks awesome guys!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow looks like something out of a Walt Disney movie. I love the fold up bench, or table what ever you call them. 2 Cool


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thats an awsome change to the yard. Nice work.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks all. We are really enjoying the new stuff.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

It looks awesome Mike. As with all of your projects, first class all the way. The play house turned out great too. Later.......cC


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

CopanoCruisin said:


> It looks awesome Mike. As with all of your projects, first class all the way. The play house turned out great too. Later.......cC


Thank you, sir.


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

*Contractor*



MT Stringer said:


> Next - New patio. I designed the layout using Sketchup and the contractor executed it perfectly. It is stamped concrete stained with two colors to resemble flagstone pattern with Terra cotta color. In spite of construction delays due to the Tax Day storms in the Houston area, it really turned out nice.


The patio is really nice, I have been wanting to have this done behind my home. Can you PM me the contractors contact information.


----------



## Lawdawg972 (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I am hereby putting myself up for adoption. If you ever feel like you just have to have a grandson I'm available!

But no kiddin' y'all never cease to amaze me. Very nice and very professional looking design and workmanship. I know Bella will have a lot of fun in that playhouse.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I am hereby putting myself up for adoption. If you ever feel like you just have to have a grandson I'm available!
> 
> But no kiddin' y'all never cease to amaze me. Very nice and very professional looking design and workmanship. I know Bella will have a lot of fun in that playhouse.


Thanks Jack. You will have to get in line with the others. I can always use some BBQ'ng knowledge if you got any to pass on.



> I know Bella will have a lot of fun in that playhouse.


Yep. And her little Brudder!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

That is awesome!


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

That all looks great, nice job.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks Great! If want a tropical palapa over that shoot me a pm. Would look awesome


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Looks Great! If want a tropical palapa over that shoot me a pm. Would look awesome


Thanks. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Whiz (May 19, 2008)

AWESOME, Great job!!!


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like the wife did all the work while you were busy with the camera....ðŸ˜‰
I think y'all have done a great job transforming your yard into a space that is enjoyable to spend time.
Your title caught my attention, I am also in the process of a back yard project.
Been building raised beds for a vegtable garden and getting ready to put in permanent beds for shrubs, small ornamental trees, and flower beds. I have been collecting ideas for a rock patio with some sort of lattice work above it.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

What a transformation. That should go on one of those HGTV shows. You could call it Budget Backyard Oasis.

That is a lot of bang for the buck. ... and I'm convinced it's Mrs. Stringer who is the real talent in the family.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> What a transformation. That should go on one of those HGTV shows. You could call it Budget Backyard Oasis.
> 
> That is a lot of bang for the buck. ... and I'm convinced it's Mrs. Stringer who is the real talent in the family.


Well, you might be right! 

Thanks.


----------

